# The big 3 kit upgrade



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

About 8 feet and no you need 1F cap or more


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

HoPo99 said:


> About 8 feet and no you need 1F cap or more


uhm no he doesnt at all. thats not going to help him in anyway.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

So what do I need?


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Higher amperage alternators are always a good help with that issue.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

In my big 3 kit I used 81 inches of wire. 

I never really got any dimming, but it should absolutely help your dimming issue. Might not get rid of it completely but it'll help.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

